# CASI QLT out of business?



## acrazyfool

Hi,

I have a C3 machine purchased from CASI, and I had to send it in to them for repairs 1/31/12. I've tried calling them for the last three weeks, and the only thing that happens is a recorded message saying the general mailbox is full. No Thanks for calling CASI, or any greeting saying the company name. I found every email I could on their website, and sent off notes, to which no one has responded. Finally we send a certified letter demanding our machine back, and it was signed for yesterday (Friday).

Has anyone heard anything about this company? We forked over $7,000 for the machine, and are just sick to think we've lost it altogether. 

Any suggestions would be appreciated! Thanks!

Jessie Chandler
No Limits Printing (if only I'd have known my limits when I picked the name!)


----------



## decatur

sorry to hear that. I have been trying to contact this week. had no success. 
I am thinking they are out of business.


----------



## charles95405

I just called 800-281-9832 and got their normal greeting also got the normal greeting at 914-668-2100


----------



## acrazyfool

Charles, I have my fingers, toes, and eyes crossed. I called today and got their normal message finally too. I left another message and we'll see if anyone returns my call. Decatur, thanks for responding as well. Let's just hope it was a long vacation or something. 

Jessie


----------



## acrazyfool

decatur said:


> sorry to hear that. I have been trying to contact this week. had no success.
> I am thinking they are out of business.


Do you know of other sources for glass awards?


----------



## greenmachine

From their Facebook page:

Hi folks-
CASAI/QLT is under new ownership. A big SNAFU in the transition process created an unfortunate gap in services. We will re-open Monday April 2nd. Sorry for these delays.


----------



## acrazyfool

Tony,

Thanks for sharing this. I think I have some guarded hope here


----------



## videorov

Ive been trying to contact them for over two weeks. Looks like they might have gone out.
I sent in 100 sheets of clear film that was defective with scratches etc and have never got
a email or phone call back. I have sent emails to Patricia DeAllie and Jeffrey both nop replys.
I posted a complaint with the NewYork Better Business Home - New York BBB
You should do that aswell. I would be calling the *Sheriff in that town* if I lost $7000 with them to see what is going on.Before your equipment is taken out of their warehouse. I would want that warehouse locked up.


----------



## acrazyfool

videorov said:


> Ive been trying to contact them for over two weeks. Looks like they might have gone out.
> I sent in 100 sheets of clear film that was defective with scratches etc and have never got
> a email or phone call back. I have sent emails to Patricia DeAllie and Jeffrey both nop replys.
> I posted a complaint with the NewYork Better Business Home - New York BBB
> You should do that aswell. I would be calling the *Sheriff in that town* if I lost $7000 with them to see what is going on.Before your equipment is taken out of their warehouse. I would want that warehouse locked up.


That's a great idea! I just tried calling this morning, and after the phone ringing about 20 times, someone actually answered. She said they were indeed going through the changes of management, and she's call me back with info on the machine. No call yet, so I'll give it through tomorrow and see what's next from there. BBB here I come.


----------



## sben763

You can call sheriff and sometimes they'll help but if anything like around here they'll just say its a civil matter and need to take to court. If it were me and $7000 I'd be on their door step with my serial# to claim my machine.


----------



## videorov

sben763 said:


> You can call sheriff and sometimes they'll help but if anything like around here they'll just say its a civil matter and need to take to court. If it were me and $7000 I'd be on their door step with my serial# to claim my machine.


I agree I would be on their door step with serial#
and want my machine. Im not sure I would let them
hold it. You can get those parts from a lots of places Im sure, the timer UV lights etc.

I have their CQ-5000 unit and there is not much to it.
I hope you live close for a short drive.
Since you used the mail to send this back to them you could call the US mail post office in that area and let them know you have not got the unit back. Not sure how it works for UPS and FedX


----------



## idonaldson

Always had problems with them and their equipment. I chalk it up to lessons learned and was smart enough not to fall into the upgrades they were pushing. The bad and good of it - I am not so quick to purchase things that look good at the shows. I visited their factory twice in yonkers so they do exist - you do have to be buzzed in - so no surpise visits.


----------



## videorov

I haven't had any problem with my CQ-5000 unit it works well. They just don't have the best support getting back to people. They don't return phone call etc. You have to stay right on them. Now they are having this problem with maybe new owners. They must be on the edge.


----------



## videorov

videorov said:


> I haven't had any problem with my CQ-5000 unit it works well. They just don't have the best support getting back to people. They don't return phone call etc. You have to stay right on them. Now they are having this problem with maybe new owners. They must be on the edge.


I just talked to a man at the new name company
QLT.com his name is Jeff. He said they are taking care of the back orders now and the person with the C3 machine is being taken care of. 
He is taking care of my bad clear film sheets too.
So looks like things will be much better with the new owners and some of the good workers are still with them.
There are other companies for these supplies aswell
like Photo Crystals
and I have to use the USA made film glue with my
Photosmart HP B8550 or the red ink will bleed using the chinese glue. Some printers can use the chinese but my HP B8550 uses Vivera inks and the red doesn't like it. The USA film glue cost more but I have no choice, I like how this printer prints.

Anyway looks like the new company QLT.com is going to be fine. Im very glad to hear that
They will be even better then the past looks like.


----------



## charles95405

Another source for crystal is PhotoMugs.com - Coffee Mugs, Promotional Products, Shot Glasses, Beer Mugs, Canvas Bags, Personalized Gifts , Water Bottles


----------



## idonaldson

How about the glue to adhere the photo to the crystal? Do you know additional sources for the consumerables other than the crystal - thanks.


----------



## charles95405

Check out my last post .... They have the consumables as well


----------



## idonaldson

Thanks what I need they are out of stock but I will track it. Maybe I can resurrect that part of the business.


----------



## sben763

I like to know if the OP has been contacted by this company about their machine.


----------



## acrazyfool

Hey everybody, thanks for all the suggestions both for getting my machine back and for alternate crystal sources. I too talked to TWO separate folks (who actually called me back) and they assured me they found my machine (in a repair shop waiting for payment) and will be shipping it out in the next couple days. They also said they are almost entirely out of stock for everything including crystals, and it's going to take a few months to get rolling again because it takes awhile for things to come from China. The dude I spoke with also gave me an alternate crystal source,,,, www.slee.com and they do have a lot of stuff, but a lot of it is pretty overpriced. I'll def check into the two suggestions on here. 

So. I have to admit I was thinking about hopping a plane (I live in MN) and haunting their doorstep. Glad I don't have to do this now. At least I hope not now. Guess I really won't believe everything until the poor UPS man comes lugging the 70+ pound thing to my door.


----------



## acrazyfool

sben763 said:


> I like to know if the OP has been contacted by this company about their machine.


I hate to sound stupid, but who or what is the OP?


----------



## sben763

Good to hear and good luck


----------



## acrazyfool

idonaldson said:


> Always had problems with them and their equipment. I chalk it up to lessons learned and was smart enough not to fall into the upgrades they were pushing. The bad and good of it - I am not so quick to purchase things that look good at the shows. I visited their factory twice in yonkers so they do exist - you do have to be buzzed in - so no surpise visits.


I was beginning to wonder Aabout that LOL


----------



## videorov

Check here too
Photo Crystals

And

This company can get you anything but it has to add extra shipping from china they are in NY.
Dingword Corporation (USA)


----------



## idonaldson

At crazy - OP- opening post - the originator - I never really got good results - found the results did not pop like at the shows - Since I have a laser - I use most of my inventory for that - every now in then I look at the machine and say I will give it a try and then after doing so I remember why I stop using it.
If you do go to there where house - it is kind of secluded but not to far from a school - so no loud noises.


----------



## acrazyfool

Okay, folks, I have great news. Yesterday the UPS guy dropped off my C3 machine, and we got it unpacked and it has been repaired and works. In fact I got two followup calls from CASI about the machine. They stressed they are a new company and will strive to make amends and make their customers happy. They did say they'll be out of crystals for the next few months. 

Thank you all who gave advice and support. 

Jessie


----------



## videorov

*Re: CASI QLT out of business? Now a new business*

I too have good news. They replaced my defective
two packages of chroma crystal film material.
UPS drop it off Tuseday this week.
Jeff I talked with at the company did what he said he would do.

Thankyou Jeff
The new QLT.com as they are known now are
helping everyone looks like.

I will keep buying from them.


----------



## acrazyfool

Videorov,

I'm really happy to hear this. Hopefully things will be better. We shall see


----------



## ajspin

Conde also carries a good supply of everything you need, I found the crystals were nicer and better packed etc, under name crystal imprints.


----------



## laverne

Do you know if anybody sells the qlt posters


----------



## lesliefaye

Can anyone help me with the software for the crystals? I'm having a problem creating projects.


----------

